# Lauren's Coastal Creations Jewelry



## fishingfromagunship (Oct 26, 2007)

So for all of you guys out there who want to get the wife something pretty, custom, and inexpensive, my wife Lauren makes custom jewelry (none of that plastic nonsense) with glass, crystal, precious metals and stones, and can make pretty much anything you want with any color combination (earings, necklaces, bracelets, cufflinks, etc). So if you have a special event coming around and she just can't find anything to match that dress, or if you want to get a head start on that early Christmas shopping without spending an arm and a leg, call Lauren at 850-939-3533. I'll get some pictures up on here in the near future (she's getting some good pictures of her stuff after this last week's craft fair in Navarre).

Thanks-

Chris


----------

